# I AM SO DONE-ITS COMING TO A END-TOTALLY EMBARASSING



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Okay so this picture is of (or was) my sitting area. My projects are out if control. So I am finishing all unfinished projects. Then going to donate some. I will never ever live long enough to knit all this yarn. Am I the only one with all this yarn? At least it's all in the master bedroom. Only one project follows me until it done. I would love to see what you yarn explosion looks like. My husband after 33 years has stuck by me. This is all my rant.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Wished we lived closer to each other; I would help you get organized!


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh, My, Did you buy all that yarn or inherit?


----------



## Scarlett (Mar 9, 2011)

Find some quick knit patters for hats, blankets, etc. and donate to charity. I feel your pain. I have promised not to buy any more yarn until I use what I have. We have had a lot of yarn donated to our prayer shawl ministry at church....you may want to consider doing that.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Can I drive to Canada! Good luck. Just start with one box.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

deercreek said:


> Okay so this picture is of (or was) my sitting area. My projects are out if control. So I am finishing all unfinished projects. Then going to donate some. I will never ever live long enough to knit all this yarn. Am I the only one with all this yarn? At least it's all in the master bedroom. Only one project follows me until it done. I would love to see what you yarn explosion looks like. My husband after 33 years has stuck by me. This is all my rant.


???? Oh my, that is out of control. Best of luck to you sticking to your goal !!!!!!????


----------



## Beestings (Oct 17, 2012)

Maybe that tv programme “Hoarders” could come and help ???? Then you would get paid and have money for new projects. I’m sure the rest of your home is neat and tidy.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have at least that much, maybe more but it’s all tucked neatly in totes and a little on some shelves in my sewing/craft room. So it’s easier for me not to obsess about how much I have. My projects are also in containers, mostly bags appropriate for the size. 
That makes it easier, at least for me.


----------



## ninaknitt (Jan 20, 2015)

Lol love the room it’s ready for winter with all that warm wool ????


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

I have a lot of yarn, but not that much. We won't talk about my fabric though!


----------



## bgotte (Jul 12, 2016)

Kudos for showing your stash. I’m not that brave. I have, since quarantine, trying to get it under control. Space bags are wonderful but what to do when you’ve compressed the yarn and still have no idea where to stash it? I think I’m drowning in yarn.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The desk is gorgeous. All you need is to get some proper storage boxes and then it’ll look so much better in there.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I think it's great that you have shared this with us. Love your story that your hubby is sticking by you


----------



## Traveling (May 31, 2017)

Maybe we can cry on each other shoulder. I have about as much but mine is in plastic containers, cubbie holes and etc. My goal is not to buy any more yarn until I empty out at least a container. I too need to finish my WIP. Good luck to both of us.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

I was given about six totes full of yarn. I able to sell some of the fancier yarns as I am allergic to wool and alpaca etc. I used the money for postage to send some to charity knitters. I am getting to the place where the rest is going to the thrift store and I will only buy for a particular project. I like to knit but only smaller projects now.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I have way more and embarrassed to post picture.
Enjoy what you have!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

WOW! Makes my much smaller pile look like I need to go buy more yarn! Keep up the knitting!


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Holy cow!!


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

deercreek said:


> Okay so this picture is of (or was) my sitting area. My projects are out if control. So I am finishing all unfinished projects. Then going to donate some. I will never ever live long enough to knit all this yarn. Am I the only one with all this yarn? At least it's all in the master bedroom. Only one project follows me until it done. I would love to see what you yarn explosion looks like. My husband after 33 years has stuck by me. This is all my rant.


Wow! That looks like a hoarding issue.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

My advice to a new knitter is buy only the yarn that you are going to use. That was my goal then my grandma's stash became mine. I wish I followed that rule.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

It’s possibly not as bad as it looks. As others have said if you get some lge clear stackable containers and get rid of the cartons you will see some order to it. Just do a little at a time and before you know it you will be in control of it not the other way around. Good luck


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

That is quite a bit of yarn right there, work on what you can, when you can, and perhaps even donate some that you won't use at all. Don't give up on your WIP's, finish them all ! :sm02: :sm24: 
**(I have 5 "large-clear" storage containers of yarn and two small boxes, unfortunately I have the habit of buying/ordering more than stated/required in patterns, thus the extra yarns leftover) :sm19: :sm16: :sm13:


----------



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

I was so proud of myself a few years ago for buying a storage system and sorting all my then-existing yarn into it neatly. I started a stash-busting project and was successful in finishing that one. THEN I saw some very pretty yarn. THEN someone wanted me to do something special. THEN I saw some more pretty yarn. THEN I started another project. Well, the bottom line is that, while all my neatly sorted yarn is still all neatly sorted, I have bags and boxes on top of the storage system shelves and a whole nother room full of "OOOO! That's so pretty!" Guess I'd better get busy. . .


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I have too much also. Gave two boxes to my neighbor who knits for charity.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

mine is almost all in totes or the zip up bags comforters come in. {when I can find them}.
When I need yarn for a new project I then have bins all over my office/yarn storage room and the
adjoining living room. My dream is to have a craft room large enough to have my yarn displayed in
a way I can find what I need easily, and a nice area to sit and knit.


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

I have that much if not more lol. Mine tho, is a bit more organized, and i mean only a bit! I have the unfinished upstairs in my new house with boxes upon boxes of yarn and books. I have my "me room" on the main floor pretty messy with yarn and books AND THEN i habe hmwhat I haven't moved out of the old house with yarn. AND the other day I did an inventory of my other crafts. I habe 5 latch hooks, 48 diamond dots, 2 needle points and 29 cross stitch, none yet worked on. I did put.myself on a self imposed diet. No more purchases until Jan 2020! My husband says you don't have to do that. I say, oh yes I do lol.


----------



## bluntneedles (Aug 28, 2016)

Good luck sticking to your resolution. Would organizing it help?......into types of yarn? Project pattern and yarn? 
I probably have as much but put away.....I've decided nothing comes in till things go out...i have 6 scrap blankets for the homeless shelter in my car and about 8 hats.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I feel your pain! My yarn has been captured and is residing in bins and ziplocks in one of my daughter's closets (no longer living at home). Otherwise I think I'd have a room something akin to yours.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Recently called all of the nursing and convalescent facilities in my area and some were very glad to have yarn for their patient recreational activities. Filled a large bag and was able to do a contactless drop off for which they were so appreciative.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh My Goodness!!


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you for posting that picture. I’m going to show my husband so he will think my stash is ever so little.


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

Oh and one more thing. Don't feel like you have to get rid or give it away. Enjoy it IF its not overwhelming you. Im sure you vought it because you like it.. its not a race, enjoy. Crochet. Knit. And when you're gone . . . no longer have to worry!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Please do not feel bad about having so much yarn. I was actually happy that I had so many yarns projects available. My stash is comparable to yours. All is sorted by weight and project, and is stored in mothproof containers or large flexible bags.

Hint: If you organize it, it will not be so overbearing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Wow , dont think I've seen so much yarn or projects , I love to see kpers stash but I sure get a big surge of yarn envy ????


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

I would be embarrassed to post pictures of my stash, even though its in storage totes I have way too much. I have given quite a bit to other knitters I still have enough yarn to have my own yarn shop. Good luck getting it straight. ????????????????


----------



## AmberSparkles (Dec 28, 2013)

I apologize, when I saw your yarn bomb, I really laughed out loud. And thought, you must be my sister. I have a little room for yarn and material and don't forget the books magazines and copies of patterns. When we moved some of my cheap storage containers, didn't survive the move.  This week I spent a happy time redesigning, where to put things. In my mind's eye it will look great. We can do this!! Go forth and conquer!!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Maybe we should all post pics of our messy stash!


----------



## Morningstar2 (Mar 27, 2019)

deercreek said:


> Okay so this picture is of (or was) my sitting area. My projects are out if control. So I am finishing all unfinished projects. Then going to donate some. I will never ever live long enough to knit all this yarn. Am I the only one with all this yarn? At least it's all in the master bedroom. Only one project follows me until it done. I would love to see what you yarn explosion looks like. My husband after 33 years has stuck by me. This is all my rant.


This is truly chaotic and keeping you from enjoying a lovely room in your home. I would suggest large plastic storage containers that are easy to stack securely. You can sort that yarn by any categories you wish. Be brutal and honest. Have large plastic garbage bags for the skeins you know you will never use. They can all be brought to a charity shop as a donation. It seems overwhelming now but when those containers are neatly stacked and you are enjoying that room, you can then take your time to go through each one and do some more sorting and/or donating. I promise you that you will be glad you did this. Let us know what you think and what your plan is. You can do this.


----------



## maddyvan (Feb 16, 2011)

Perhaps you could donate some of your less loved yarn to a charity or church group? It might help you see daylight! Hard to limit your projects to just one at a time when you have so much great stuff to choose from.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

MartiG said:


> Recently called all of the nursing and convalescent facilities in my area and some were very glad to have yarn for their patient recreational activities. Filled a large bag and was able to do a contactless drop off for which they were so appreciative.


I did that years ago, a couple of weeks later walked by the nursing home. They were selling my yarn. That shocked me.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

carlamwest said:


> Oh and one more thing. Don't feel like you have to get rid or give it away. Enjoy it IF its not overwhelming you. Im sure you vought it because you like it.. its not a race, enjoy. Crochet. Knit. And when you're gone . . . no longer have to worry!


Thank you so kind of you. Jodi


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

deercreek said:


> I did that years ago, a couple of weeks later walked by the nursing home. They were selling my yarn. That shocked me.


That's not right! I donated huge amount of yarn, now I will wonder if they were selling it.


----------



## Morningstar2 (Mar 27, 2019)

Charity shops and others may sell your donated equipment in order to get what they need to make things safer, better, more enjoyable for their clients.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

That's me!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I feel your pain. I have the same problem.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Mine is in five see through bags and I think I have a lot!


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

Oh my goodness; I live for organization so I can't deal with that. I would go through the yarn and donate what doesn't look like something you would never use; sort the rest in whatever way makes you most comfortable (colour, weight, content, etc.) and buy large clear storage bins to put them in. Log it all on Ravelry under "stash" so you don't have to dig into boxes every time you want something wondering if you have it. I'd offer to help since I don't live that far away from you but with Covid....


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

seamer45 said:


> I have at least that much, maybe more but it's all tucked neatly in totes and a little on some shelves in my sewing/craft room. So it's easier for me not to obsess about how much I have. My projects are also in containers, mostly bags appropriate for the size.
> That makes it easier, at least for me.


Same here. : )


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Having all of that yarn in boxes is a recipe for disaster. Bugs that are attracted to cardboard will render all your yarn unusable!

Please, please, buy some plastic containers and contain your yarn to them as fast as possible. It will rescue the yarn and rescue you from the pain of seeing it so out of control.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I got all my yarn organized into those large 3-drawer plastic units. I first put it all in bins and stacked them 4 high. That was a big mistake because if I wanted yarn that was in a bin at the bottom, I had to un-stack the three bins on top to get to it. I pulled out my yarn from the bins and organized it into the 3-drawer units and stack them two high. All I have to do to get to my yarn is pull out a drawer. I have yet to label the drawers with what yarn is in them, but they are clear plastic and I can see the yarn in each, so they may never get labeled as I have so many other projects going on right now.

Good luck. Wish you didn't live so far away so I could come and help you organize it.


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

And if you store your yarn or anything else on a basement floor and there's a spill or flood; goodbye yarn.



Crochetnknit said:


> Having all of that yarn in boxes is a recipe for disaster. Bugs that are attracted to cardboard will render all your yarn unusable!
> 
> Please, please, buy some plastic containers and contain your yarn to them as fast as possible. It will rescue the yarn and rescue you from the pain of seeing it so out of control.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

If you have access to a knitting machine, you can crank out baby blankets and hats and scarves really fast. That's what I do when I need to whittle down the pile to use up some of that yarn I just thought I had to have and now don't really like. There's always some organization that will accept the donation.


----------



## Morningstar2 (Mar 27, 2019)

jordi said:


> And if you store your yarn or anything else on a basement floor and there's a spill or flood; goodbye yarn.


Yes! Take all those cardboard boxes to be recycled. You have so much good advice from the KP crowd.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

My stash is STABLE after giving away two huge bags last week. Odds and ends to Girl Scouts and a bag to a friend who was self quarantined and had no yarn.

This is what was left .... all the cottons and cotton blends are up on top In vinyl bags.

I am proud of myself for paring down .... I also have a bag of cotton string for doilies that I will never use (I inherited it) so that is going to a friend of mine.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I’m due to leave the house in a few minutes, maybe when I get home I’ll be ambitious enough to take pictures. It’ll have to be a collage because I have yarn in too many places for one photo.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

KateLyn11 said:


> I'm due to leave the house in a few minutes, maybe when I get home I'll be ambitious enough to take pictures. It'll have to be a collage because I have yarn in too many places for one photo.


Lolol .... I am pleased that after I downsized, three years ago, and have regrown my stash, I have been able o keep it confined to our guest room closet (the room is mainly used by my grandkids which is why the yarn is in the closet). The shelves tucked into the side of the closet (not pictured) contain all my 'tools' on upper shelves, out of reach of curious eyes and hands ...


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Can you enlist the help of a friend or relie to help you organize & sort thru the yarn.
Many suggestions were made for storage & also getting rid of yarn you won't use.
Having a clean & organized room to go into will make your knitting time fun again...


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you, thank you. You have made my day. My yarn collection is probably worse than yours, but it does not look like it because it is stuck under beds all over the house, and in baskets and some is in the attic. When DH sees your picture, he will not think I am so bad. Of course, in reality, I am worse than you. I love you! MN


----------



## Wadaknox (Jan 2, 2016)

And I thought I was out of control. Well it is not our fault that we love yarns colors texture and feel. I have a closet full about fifty plus pounds of yarn. I am planning to give much of it for charitable projects/church groups. I have taken a vow of staying out of yarn shops. Hope that it works. I am trying to work off my WIPs. Best of luck to all of us with bigger than needed inventories.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

If nothing else, you made us laugh today, and I, for one, feel better about my OWN mess !!!


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

I had much more than that. I started a plan 2 1/2 years ago to knit it all for charity,I am almost there,I am just working through all my baby wool right now and am nearly at the end of it. Three more shawls will do it.I will never ever buy yarn again unless it is a very special project. I have kept my special sock yarns and my very special 1ply cashmer, pur wool or silk yarns for Christening sahwls which go for auction to charites sometimes. But then I will be done, by the end of this year.Oops still have to figure out what to do with all the heaps of White Buffalo I have though.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

For the Love of Shetland said:


> I had much more than that. I started a plan 2 1/2 years ago to knit it all for charity,I am almost there,I am just working through all my baby wool right now and am nearly at the end of it. Three more shawls will do it.I will never ever buy yarn again unless it is a very special project. I have kept my special sock yarns and my very special 1ply cashmer, pur wool or silk yarns for Christening sahwls which go for auction to charites sometimes. But then I will be done, by the end of this year.Oops still have to figure out what to do with all the heaps of White Buffalo I have though.


Buffalo is one of the few natural fibres I can wear so you're lucky to have it. Use it for yourself.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

have boxes of my own yarn, needles and lot of accessories
some I still have were my mom's.

now I just received massive amounts of yarn from 3 big knitters with lots of needles (many more expensive brands then I would buy),

bought a few starage boxes, and many big zip tote bags, started sorting them into like fibers, some don't have labels and some wound into cakes.

start slow and make piles of like fiber yarns, get some storage boxes and box those the same. It will take time and can be a bit over whelming, just do as much as you can do at one time.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Please don't be discouraged by the size of your yarn 'collection'. I would venture to guess that many of us have more yarn than maybe we ought, or that maybe we can use. But acquiring and owning that yarn must have given you some pleasure and some room to dream. Look at it as your future crafting; anything that doesn't fit into that vision can be donated, or sold here in this forum. Then get some bins and organize. I separated my yarn into baby project yarn, yarn with a pattern identified, and 'spec yarn', no pattern pre-identified. You'll feel so much better when you decide on a system and go with it.


----------



## melzhatz (Feb 7, 2019)

It’s time for you to put down your knitting/crochet and take a day or two to neatly stash your yarn. LOL. From Walmart you can buy 2 -3 plastic storage tubs, which are see-through in order for you to know what yarn is where. Also good idea to stash in weights I.e. DK, Worsted, chunky, bulky and of course fingering or sport weights. Your husband will love you even more ???? 
This mail is not intended to be rude but it’s the kinda talk I do to myself when my yarn stash begins to get out of hand, Have a great day and stay safe and good luck !!! ????


----------



## Elena6565 (Feb 8, 2019)

If you don't want to buy yarn, then place the closed cardboard boxes on top of each other. Cut holes in them to the desired size on the side and fold the yarn into boxes. This is a temporary solution for storing yarn.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow that is a stash.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

limberlostgirl said:


> If nothing else, you made us laugh today, and I, for one, feel better about my OWN mess !!!


Thanks. I knew it was a mess but some of the comments. Ouch!


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> have boxes of my own yarn, needles and lot of accessories
> some I still have were my mom's.
> 
> now I just received massive amounts of yarn from 3 big knitters with lots of needles (many more expensive brands then I would buy),
> ...


 all this yarn is red heart yarn


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

deercreek said:


> Thanks. I knew it was a mess but some of the comments. Ouch!


Your craft room is no worse than that of many other people. Don't let the negative comments get to you!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

deercreek said:


> all this yarn is red heart yarn


you can sort it into boxes by weight, and if most of it is the same weight for example, then sort it into storage by colors, all the blues, reds etc.

Just take your time, do a little at a time and before you know it, it will start to look organized.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

I don’t think people were being deliberately negative .... the point is we have ALL been there ... and some of us still are. Others have found a way to organize and wanted to share that with you.
I know that when I am faced with my own mess, I get discouraged and lose my mojo. I just spent three weeks reorganizing my stash. And that helped me to want to finish some things.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

I wonder if you organize it by colour and put it in clear containers stacked along one wall, maybe it won't be as intimidating. It's an enormous job, though, so do you have someone or several someones who can help you? I notice that it is all in turmoil but the room itself looks lovely and clean, no cobwebs, and your blinds are not dusty looking. That's a good sign.


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

deercreek said:


> Thanks. I knew it was a mess but some of the comments. Ouch!


Take those comments with a grain of salt! Lots of support and good advice here also. Tackle your stash here and there, it didnt grow to that im a day and it won't be sorted in a day. Lkke I said before, I habe WAY more than I should. Some IS organized upstairs and lots not in my "me room" AND my old house! I don't let it bother me. I'll get to it. Pic a project, grab some yarn and sit in another room! Is that avoidance, maybe a bit! But you're aware of it and you will work on it. Rome wasn't built in a day. don't beat yourself up!


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

For the Love of Shetland said:


> I had much more than that. I started a plan 2 1/2 years ago to knit it all for charity,I am almost there,I am just working through all my baby wool right now and am nearly at the end of it. Three more shawls will do it.I will never ever buy yarn again unless it is a very special project.
> 
> My weakness with yarn is the thrift stores. I love the colors and types to buy there. I do a lot of charity crochet. I make baby blankets and hats for a place called Mommy's Closet which is for mothers and babies in need and i also make scrap afghans for the local mission. I will attach some pics. One is my "me room" and the other 2 are books and yarn inside my closet. Right now im too lazy to go upstairs to get a pic and also to the other house. But like I said there will be no shopping other than the thrift stores (I can pass up a sale because they will come bk but the thrifts store items will not!) Thats my justification lol. Anyway, I know i need to organize. I definitely have the room, I need to not buy, which I'm not. I don't feel bad, I just shut the door to my room and don't let it creep into the rest of the house lol. And my husband is fine. He was joking with a friend of mine the other day, he said I'll just build her a bigger house lmbo. Like I said before im into other crafts as well so I definitely have enough to keep me busy. My goal right now is nothing but thrift store yarn until jan 2022! No yarn, needlepoint, diamond dots, x stitch . . .


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

peppered said:


> That's not right! I donated huge amount of yarn, now I will wonder if they were selling it.


When you donate something, it becomes the property of the recipient. In this case a nursing home. It is really up to the recipient to do with it what they will. If they can make some extra money for the residents' extracurricular activities more suited to them by selling the donated item, why not?

I myself had donated some crocheted blankets to our local Long Term Care Facility. The nursing home decided to sell them at their annual bazaar. At first I was a bit taken aback. But then it occurred to me that the money would help the residents much more than the blankets .... and the blankets were purchased by someone who wanted them enough to buy them. Win/Win.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

deercreek said:


> I did that years ago, a couple of weeks later walked by the nursing home. They were selling my yarn. That shocked me.


When you donate something, it becomes the property of the recipient. In this case a nursing home. It is really up to the recipient to do with it what they will. If they can make some extra money for the residents' extracurricular activities more suited to them by selling the donated item, why not?

I myself had donated some crocheted blankets to our local Long Term Care Facility. The nursing home decided to sell them at their annual bazaar. At first I was a bit taken aback. But then it occurred to me that the money would help the residents much more than the blankets .... and the blankets were purchased by someone who wanted them enough to buy them. Win/Win.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

peppered said:


> Maybe we should all post pics of our messy stash!


I think this was the intent of the OP. :sm17: I am surprised that so few have shown pics of their knitting rooms/stash. I have a basement room that needs lots of TLC at the moment, let it get out of control and now making me feel overwhelmed.
But I do love an organized space with everything neat and tidy. I've got some work to do.
Yes, I thought about posting a pic, but then told myself....don't do it. :sm12:


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Ellebelle said:


> When you donate something, it becomes the property of the recipient. In this case a nursing home. It is really up to the recipient to do with it what they will. If they can make some extra money for the residents' extracurricular activities more suited to them by selling the donated item, why not?
> 
> I myself had donated some crocheted blankets to our local Long Term Care Facility. The nursing home decided to sell them at their annual bazaar. At first I was a bit taken aback. But then it occurred to me that the money would help the residents much more than the blankets .... and the blankets were purchased by someone who wanted them enough to buy them. Win/Win.


You are right I didn't look at it that way. Really, I don't care. I guess it was just a thought in the moment. I'm glad I could gt rid of yarn I wouldn't use.


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

Pocahontas said:


> I think this was the intent of the OP. :sm17: I am surprised that so few have shown pics of their knitting rooms/stash. I have a basement room that needs lots of TLC at the moment, let it get out of control and now making me feel overwhelmed.
> But I do love an organized space with everything neat and tidy. I've got some work to do.
> Yes, I thought about posting a pic, but then told myself....don't do it. :sm12:


Oh come on! I did. Didnt realize how bad mine was til I looked at the pic haha


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Mine is not corralled because it is in several rooms.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I have a fair bit of yarn but I have to keep it sorted or it would really bother me.....I have 8 52litre storage containers in my room that have my main yarns that I use mostly...I have started to put some other yarns into vacuum seal bags ...I write a list of what I put into each bag they really don't take up a lot of room...I might even put some of my other yarns into 1-2 vacuum bags to clear more containers 

Good luck with your sorting


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I cleaned out a spare bedroom that has all my crafts items. Yet to go through my yarns, the yarn is in another spare bedroom on the bed. We do have a four bedroom home. All my closets are full of clothes and no room for yarn. Our master bedroom is where we sleep and the other bedroom has been turned into a TV or reading room with a recliner and love seat. I need to clean up my yarns because that's where the grandchildren will sleep when the pandemic is over with.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I cleaned out a spare bedroom that has all my crafts items. Yet to go through my yarns, the yarn is in another spare bedroom on the bed. We do have a four bedroom home. All my closets are full of clothes and no room for yarn. Our master bedroom is where we sleep and the other bedroom has been turned into a TV or reading room with a recliner and love seat. I need to clean up my yarns because that's where the grandchildren will sleep when the pandemic is over with.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

No I can't wear it, it is too heavy for me.I could make it up into sweaters and give them for fund raising.


martina said:


> Buffalo is one of the few natural fibres I can wear so you're lucky to have it. Use it for yourself.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

deercreek said:


> Okay so this picture is of (or was) my sitting area. My projects are out if control. So I am finishing all unfinished projects. Then going to donate some. I will never ever live long enough to knit all this yarn. Am I the only one with all this yarn? At least it's all in the master bedroom. Only one project follows me until it done. I would love to see what you yarn explosion looks like. My husband after 33 years has stuck by me. This is all my rant.


What a wonderful opportunity! If you play this right, you can spend all day (or all weekend, or more) touching all that yarn! You may find old inspirations among those bags of yarn, or see new possibilities. Reminisce! It will be as satisfying as a shopping trip. (Idea: start dinner in your crock pot and you won't be missed.)

Like others suggested, get some storage totes and line them up. Then take a seat and work on the yarn you can reach from your chair. Start tossing yarn into the bins according to color, weight or whatever. (You may want some plastic bags beside you to keep matching yarns together before tossing.) Later, take some time to pack the yarns neatly in the totes. Before you know it, you'll be patting yourself on the back as you see the progress you've made. I promise you will enjoy reconnecting with your yarn.


----------



## gsykim (May 12, 2019)

I don’t think I have quite that much but it was taking over the living room. Hubby never said a word but the kids were suggesting I might have a problem (they know nothing) I got some boxes and did a sort and tidy. I also banned myself from purchasing anymore yarn until I’d made a dent. (Broke down yesterday but that was first purchase this year. To finish a project ... sort of... well mostly) Anyway, my procrastination knows no bounds and if I can get it reigned in at least if not fully under control, than I am sure you can whoop that room into shape. A few storage boxes and you’re good to go! Good luck!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nancyn said:


> Can I drive to Canada! Good luck. Just start with one box.


Montreal is nearer to NH than Pickering. If the border ever reopens, come here and you can dig through my overwhelming stash!


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Montreal is nearer to NH than Pickering. If the border ever reopens, come here and you can dig through my overwhelming stash!


I'd love to see a pic of yours too!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jordi said:


> Oh my goodness; I live for organization so I can't deal with that. I would go through the yarn and donate what doesn't look like something you would never use; sort the rest in whatever way makes you most comfortable (colour, weight, content, etc.) and buy large clear storage bins to put them in. Log it all on Ravelry under "stash" so you don't have to dig into boxes every time you want something wondering if you have it. I'd offer to help since I don't live that far away from you but with Covid....


Wonderful ideas, BUT ... All that organizing takes time, and I would rather be knitting than sorting/recording/etc.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

GardenGirl said:


> What a wonderful opportunity! If you play this right, you can spend all day (or all weekend, or more) touching all that yarn! You may find old inspirations among those bags of yarn, or see new possibilities. Reminisce! It will be as satisfying as a shopping trip. (Idea: start dinner in your crock pot and you won't be missed.)
> 
> Like others suggested, get some storage totes and line them up. Then take a seat and work on the yarn you can reach from your chair. Start tossing yarn into the bins according to color, weight or whatever. (You may want some plastic bags beside you to keep matching yarns together before tossing.) Later, take some time to pack the yarns neatly in the totes. Before you know it, you'll be patting yourself on the back as you see the progress you've made. I promise you will enjoy reconnecting with your yarn.


You are funny! That's what I thought, it will be relaxing organizing yarn. Wrong! It was fun the first day, second didn't even put dent in and third I got frustrated and let it be. Not enough space to organize it the right way.
I did managed to fill boxes for give away but it is frustrating to have too much yarn but it is my retirement fund and fun so I don't worry about it now.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ellebelle said:


> When you donate something, it becomes the property of the recipient. In this case a nursing home. It is really up to the recipient to do with it what they will. If they can make some extra money for the residents' extracurricular activities more suited to them by selling the donated item, why not?
> 
> I myself had donated some crocheted blankets to our local Long Term Care Facility. The nursing home decided to sell them at their annual bazaar. At first I was a bit taken aback. But then it occurred to me that the money would help the residents much more than the blankets .... and the blankets were purchased by someone who wanted them enough to buy them. *Win/Win.*


So right!! :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

carlamwest said:


> I'd love to see a pic of yours too!


Maybe someday, but not right now. I'm supposed to be sleeping.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Well, thank you for making some of us feel better about our accumulations!



deercreek said:


> Okay so this picture is of (or was) my sitting area. My projects are out if control. So I am finishing all unfinished projects. Then going to donate some. I will never ever live long enough to knit all this yarn. Am I the only one with all this yarn? At least it's all in the master bedroom. Only one project follows me until it done. I would love to see what you yarn explosion looks like. My husband after 33 years has stuck by me. This is all my rant.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Kudos to you for showing us your stash. I admire your bravery. Sadly, I'm with the group that is too embarrassed to post pictures. Mine would be several pictures, but I have been buying yarn since the 70's. It's just that we can buy yarn faster than we knit! I'm trying to organize both my yarn, fabric and beads which is quite overwhelming. My sister had planned her vacation to visit and help me organize. The last time she came, I gave her some bags full of yarn, fabric and beads. She also sews, crochets and makes jewelry. Well, the pandemic has ruined our plans; so I'm still doing what I can on my own. If only my sciatica would leave me alone I could get more done!


----------



## Licus (Sep 5, 2011)

Think of your stash - then double it - easily. My DH of 52 years says “so you gonna live to be 500, eh?” Lol


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

I have a friend who knits. She ran out of yarn, ordered it and with suppliers out if work waited! 

She is buying now and will never be out again she swears!!


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

I have a friend who knits. She ran out of yarn, ordered it and with suppliers out if work waited! 

She is buying now and will never be out again she swears!!


----------



## jeanpf (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes, you have company!
I got mine sorted into Rubbermaid tubs according to weight. My next goal is to get the projects on needles finished......


----------



## redsox (Dec 8, 2011)

I must say that one good thing for me during this coronavirus was that I was able to organize my stash and put all of my yarn in bins so that my room no longer looks like that. Good luck!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Mine would look like yours if I had a spare room, it just fills every little space in my house, distributed all over. A lot of it under the stairs, lots in boxes on top of my wardrobe, more in the massive drawers under my bed, some in my storage box downstairs & other little hidey holes for special, more expensive yarns! I know I'll never knit it all but I can't resist a bargain, my downfall! Yet I never have what I need to knit next!?


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

You are not alone.....I have more than that in the US and the UK. I can understand why I do it but it doesn't help. I do have knitting machines but I seem to do little things rather than stuff that will eat up the yarn. I keep meaning to combine the yarns into multiple plies and hand knit with big needles for rugs and stuff....but I'm running out of years!


deercreek said:


> Okay so this picture is of (or was) my sitting area. My projects are out if control. So I am finishing all unfinished projects. Then going to donate some. I will never ever live long enough to knit all this yarn. Am I the only one with all this yarn? At least it's all in the master bedroom. Only one project follows me until it done. I would love to see what you yarn explosion looks like. My husband after 33 years has stuck by me. This is all my rant.


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh, did someone come into my home and take this photo? -- I feel your pain.


----------



## Nikki McMains (Dec 29, 2017)

If you put your yarn in plastic bins, you can make room dividers. If you throw a cloth over them, you can pretend they're plant stands, or end tables. If you're very tall (or don't mind steps), you can build a 'princess and the pea' bed and put your bins underneath. Bins hold a LOT of yarn. There's one downside...you can hardly ever remember which bin which yarn is in. So you're forced to buy MORE yarn for that project you want to make right now.


----------



## ck2 (Jun 15, 2019)

Love it! I thought I was bad....but after seeing your stash I see I am a complete novice.xx


----------



## blondie532 (Apr 5, 2019)

I have my yarn in big plastic bins and try to use 2 or 3 strands of yarn together when I "need" to get rid of some. Even using 2 or 3 strands together, I probably won't live long enough to use all the yarn I have.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I do have that much, but it’s all in labeled buckets. I always said I was saving up for my retirement. Well...DH has lost his job due to the Covid virus, so it looks like it’s his retirement I was saving for, not mine. I will be heading back to the classroom in a few weeks. We will definitely need to cut back our expenses sooner than we planned.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I do have that much, but it's all in labeled buckets. I always said I was saving up for my retirement. Well...DH has lost his job due to the Covid virus, so it looks like it's his retirement I was saving for, not mine. I will be heading back to the classroom in a few weeks. We will definitely need to cut back our expenses sooner than we planned.


I'm so sorry! So many people losing their jobs right now. I've also taken the stand that I'm buying yarn now as my husband is planning to retire soon, I just hope it's on his terms.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I do have that much, but it's all in labeled buckets. I always said I was saving up for my retirement. Well...DH has lost his job due to the Covid virus, so it looks like it's his retirement I was saving for, not mine. I will be heading back to the classroom in a few weeks. We will definitely need to cut back our expenses sooner than we planned.


Does that mean your DH gets to knit it?


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

All I can think to say is Oh My!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's amazing though, we have stacks of yarn then we decide to make something and we never seem to have the right colour. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

OMGosh, I think that is called hoarding !!


----------



## mdecalley (Aug 14, 2016)

LOL - OMG - you have so outdone me - I'm now feeling yarn deprived (NOT) - I'm on my 3rd STASH only shawl during this pandemic - but I do have maybe 1/2 dozen WIP from years ago

good luck


----------



## judymoles (Jun 10, 2011)

In much same situation. Husband of 39 years has varying opinions of my stash. He does have a significant amount of computer 'stuff' though so fair is fair.


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

One day when I knew my DH would be gone all day I took all of my stash out and spread it on the living room floor. Sorted it by brand and started my notebook of what I have. Now all yarns are in plastic containers (mostly in closet of office). My DH teases me about what am I going to do with all the yarn before I die. Yesterday I went thru all my binders of patterns and purged about 100 that I know I will never make. I have a three ring binder of all my yarns and needles/hooks. I wish I had the time to knit/crochet as much as I wanted. My DH is dependent on me more and more as he becomes less able to do things. I am sure we are looking to move in another year. Guess I will give what yarn I do not use to Goodwill or the SA.


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

Sjlegrandma said:


> It's possibly not as bad as it looks. As others have said if you get some lge clear stackable containers and get rid of the cartons you will see some order to it. Just do a little at a time and before you know it you will be in control of it not the other way around. Good luck


I use the stackable containers and have them hidden all over the house. To know what have I have a booklet where I record the name of the yarn and all info about it; yardage, etc. I also put a sample of the yarn. When I am planning a project I go to my book and choose. Full disclosure: I am a retired librarian so organizing is in my genes. Don't ask how many knitting books I have.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

I love the hoarders programme.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

OMG, I have nothing like that...I keep most of my yarn organized in plastic bins..works for me..


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I do have that much, but it's all in labeled buckets. I always said I was saving up for my retirement. Well...DH has lost his job due to the Covid virus, so it looks like it's his retirement I was saving for, not mine. I will be heading back to the classroom in a few weeks. We will definitely need to cut back our expenses sooner than we planned.


Sorry to hear about your husband's job. That is a difficult thing for a man. And stay safe at school!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I’m glad mine is in the attic, not our shared bedroom!


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

I don’t really know how much yarn I have, it’s stashed in boxes and bags in the bedroom, sitting room, hall and porch. I keep saying I will sort it but I never do.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

It’s just a storage problem, and maybe an organizational one.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

JoanDL said:


> I was given about six totes full of yarn. I able to sell some of the fancier yarns as I am allergic to wool and alpaca etc. I used the money for postage to send some to charity knitters. I am getting to the place where the rest is going to the thrift store and I will only buy for a particular project. I like to knit but only smaller projects now.


Gee, JoanDL, wish I had known you before the pandemic .... I was in Florida for the winter but got caught in the pandemic. I am home in NJ, now, and may not return this year .... depending. There is a Veterans group in Boca that takes yarn. They distribute it to their group of knitters.

In addition to the usual items for veterans hospitals, they need baby items. They have an annual 'baby shower' luncheon for the veterans who are pregnant or have just had a baby. Each participant gets a basket and they try to have them contain the same hand made items .... a blanket, a sweater or two, hats, booties, washcloths ....

So if you are looking to get rid of your stash and you are not far from Boca, you can consider giving it to them.

I knit with three groups that are always looking for donations .... we make very good use of it but for many, social security doesn't stretch far enough to allow them to purchase yarn. So donations are critical.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

I have loads of yarn, though not as much as you. Still far more than I can ever hope to use in my lifetime.

I am sure it breeds when I'm not looking. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## janjer8183 (Feb 27, 2015)

Kinda looks like mine but I don't think I have quite that much. You have a lot of work ahead of you. God Bless.


----------



## hapb46 (Aug 3, 2018)

I too have a stash...think I will go through it today and donate it to a nursing home near me.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I have a large stash, but it's all in bins and not where I have to look at any of it. I'm trying not to buy more until I use what I have, but it's an addiction for sure - better than alcohol or drugs, I guess. My hobbies are helping me deal with the pandemic. I'm glad that I don't have to go out and buy yarn at the moment! I rarely have more than a couple knitting project going on at one time. So at least unfinished projects are not my problem. I agree with everyone that you have to get all that yarn organized and out of your bedroom. It would be so depressing to have to look at that. Your husband is a patient one. You have taken the first step in acknowledging that you have a problem. I wish you luck. Decluttering will definitely lift your spirits.


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Now you are almost done, would you do my stashes for me? Yarn, fabric, that’s will be a good start. Got started on the books, but covid nipped that in the bud. Then, once. The house is done, how about a stint in the garage, all his, nothing mine. Garden shed could wait.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I was going to donate Mums old wardrobe but decided to keep it, it now houses about 1/2 of my stash, needles and some fabric. I still have more stash to put in there though.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

OH MY GAWD, I could not live like that. Good luck and prayers for your sanity.


This too shall pass, like colonoscopy prep.

Just thought that can apply to your yarn or Covid


----------



## Teddy (Mar 13, 2011)

Where did you find that picture of my house???


----------



## TheresaMary (Oct 30, 2016)

It’s great that you have a plan, one step at a time. We probably all eventually get to the oh-my-gosh-I-have-to-DO-SOMETHING-ABOUT-THIS! point. 

I had my stash in three rooms and a storage locker in our building. Two weeks ago, I invested in eight containers from the Container Store. I weighed and made notes about every scrap of yarn, taking it out of bags, boxes and baskets. Seven of the boxes are storage of yarn not currently in use. One is for a current blanket project. Two smaller projects (to take along in the car, or places I might be waiting) are in project bags. Every box is labeled. 

It was a daunting task, over about a week. But all the yarn is accounted for, and I plan to enter the information into a computer spreadsheet as soon as I get my computer up and running, which should happen this week. Best is that I feel relieved it’s done. It also led to a much better organization of our storage area down the hall. And the spreadsheet will be updatable, so I shouldn’t get in the same situation again. 

Doing one project at a time is as good an approach as any. Kudos for coming up with a plan that will work for you. (And if you have it all in one room — that’s a form of organization right there! I didn’t have that discipline.)


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

My spare room looks like that! And I have six large totes in the basement. On top of that, have a sore shoulder and lost my knitting mojo!


----------



## Murphy98 (Dec 1, 2016)

I organized mine in large storage containers and bookcases thinking I could see them when I needed a color, and stored the containers everywhere. Now I have lots of containers and bookcases and still have clutter. It's hard when you see a color of yarn you love and give into buying it.


----------



## Lunarjoy (Jan 15, 2019)

A room full of inspiration. We creative people need it all so we have a few choices when considering a new project. 

I have my yarn in boxes with an index label on front and the yarn in the Ravelry database. I try to make the pictures as close to the real color of the yarn so I can look at my database when I want a new project. It is sometimes fun to just look at the database and remember what yarns I have. Helps me to say NO to similar yarns in the future. Of course there is always a favorite color in a new yarn etc.


----------



## VBongards (Jan 6, 2015)

Ok, I think I'm pretty close. I have it organised now in zipped bags according to kinds of yarn, sock, cotton etc.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Don't feel embarrassed! It takes courage to do what you've done. I too have lots of yarn and accessories which were born out of temptation by standing in the store and marvelling at all the beautiful colours and textures etc., and the "what can I make with that" thought. but when its added to the already hoard of things you have it can become overwhelming. It gives me a feeling of a race against time which in turn causes me anxiety. You are at least dealing with yours. What you've done is help a lot of people by coming forward with your picture and comments, well done you! Also,I feel that most people are being helpful by their suggestions. It certainly makes me feel a bit better by reading everyone's comments. It has given me that little push to do something :sm24:


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

That is a lot of yarn! Good luck with your plan!


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

i have a room looks just like it. I need to get it straight. Too much stuff.


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

I see by all the responses....you are not alone. We all support you and whatever you decide to do. Let us know!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

My goal also is to use up stash and patterns I have bought. The problem though is that I keep seeing new things to make which requires buying more yarn. I am trying to do less of this.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Yours is minuscule compared to mine. When are you going to get some more so you can catch up? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Don't be embarrassed for accumulating useful stuff. Real hoarders stockpile useless stuff. You are okay. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

deercreek said:


> Okay so this picture is of (or was) my sitting area. My projects are out if control. So I am finishing all unfinished projects. Then going to donate some. I will never ever live long enough to knit all this yarn. Am I the only one with all this yarn? At least it's all in the master bedroom. Only one project follows me until it done. I would love to see what you yarn explosion looks like. My husband after 33 years has stuck by me. This is all my rant.


This is a drop in the bucket compared to mine, she says with a glowing red face. No brag, just fact..... My yarns have no space to explode. The good news is that I have (FINALLY) stopped buying. I have no problems offloading acrylics to various organizations, but the "good stuff" is not wanted. Go figure.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

SAMkewel said:


> This is a drop in the bucket compared to mine, she says with a glowing red face. No brag, just fact..... My yarns have no space to explode. The good news is that I have (FINALLY) stopped buying. I have no problems offloading acrylics to various organizations, but the "good stuff" is not wanted. Go figure.


I guess the "good stuff" is too finicky to maintain.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Beestings said:


> Maybe that tv programme "Hoarders" could come and help ???? Then you would get paid and have money for new projects. I'm sure the rest of your home is neat and tidy.


With yarn I think it's entitled a "stash". There was a tv show where a couple collected Christmas items and another Disney and another baseball items and they were called ''collections". Hoarders implies mental illness. I think knitters just want to be prepared for the next snow storm or such. ????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Hubby didn’t think I needed more yarn so when I bought some for a sweater I put it in a long pillow case and set it at the foot of the bed. He never knew what was in it and I made my sweater. Two happy people.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

I have 1 double closet packed full of yarn and two big tubs of fiber for spinning. These I have no idea what I am going to do with them. I have a huge tote full of fiber and patterns(pictured) and numerous smaller boxes scattered around my TV and fiber room. This does not include the 3# of alpaca in the fiber room in a large box. Nor does it include the tub and several largish boxes of fiber in the living room or the 5 fleeces in the kitchen waiting to be cleaned and sent off to the mill for processing. 

I feel your pain. Even though I was on a moratorium of buying fiber and yarn, I went to a fiber festival with a GF who needed to pick up 11# of alpaca. I purchased 6 hanks of fingering weight yarn in two different luscious colors and more fiber.

I have 247 patterns I want to purchase on ravelry, like I need more than I already have. (mad laughing can be heard) More, more, more!!

I only have 5 WIP. So I know I am behind many of you on that instance.

You all and FB are enablers!!! You show too many very pretty things that I want to do.


----------



## elida russell (May 7, 2011)

WOW!. Just remember that clutter of any sort causes stress.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> This is a drop in the bucket compared to mine, she says with a glowing red face. No brag, just fact..... My yarns have no space to explode. The good news is that I have (FINALLY) stopped buying. I have no problems offloading acrylics to various organizations, but the "good stuff" is not wanted. Go figure.


 :sm20: :sm20: :sm20: The old folks home where I live doesn't want the good stuff because of allergies to wool. We make a lot to sell in our crafts fair and some buyers become angry when they don't follow washing instructions and their stuff shrinks. :sm20: :sm20: :sm20:


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

And I thought mine was out of control!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

OMG!...Looking forward to seeing the "After picture"...At least you addressed it...


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I agree that organization is key here. A few tubs and space bags and you could organize this into a much neater stash that would cause far less stress and even give you some relaxation and enjoyment. Make sure you list everything that is in each tote so you don’t have to tear through everything looking for stuff. ( this is my current issue).


----------



## nanbobs (Jun 29, 2017)

oh, my! you made me feel better!


----------



## joyfulstitch (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks like my living room. I am housing for my daughter or I would send a matching picture. I need to get it under control. This post is motivating; good luck.


----------



## Susanwise (Jan 14, 2012)

Don’t worry about it. You have a wonderful hobby that you are passionate about.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

My advice: Donate, donate and donate!!! Keep a set amount of projects going (say 3) and don't vary from that. Have a certain space for your stash like in a cabinet and if that space is full you know you can't add to it until some of it is used. You will have a nice freeing feeling once you get ride of the majority of your stash and unwanted unfinished items. The bonus is you will be making someone who is less fortunate than you very happy. Good luck!


----------



## canuckknitter (Jul 20, 2013)

I probably have as much but in cupboards and still unorganized. On the bright side, this really is nothing. I went to a hoarders sale just before Covid and this woman had a garage full of yarn. She passed away and it was all given to the neighbourhood spinning group. She had a three car garage and it was stuffed from floor to ceiling with only yarn, no garage stuff or cars. The amount of yarn would have filled at least three small wool shops. We all got some really good bargains, being in a remote community with only one wool shop and Michaels you can imagine how quickly it all went. Hope that makes you feel at bit better with your stash! And on another bright side,you could have way worse habits....


----------



## MonnieMc (Jul 12, 2014)

A lot of great organizing tips posted! Since many people know that I knit, I wind up being gifted with yarn (e.g: my sister's mother-in-law's stash when she passed away). I've organized it all into clear tubs according to type of yarn (dk, worsted, etc) so I can easily access what I need without going crazy looking for a particular color/ weight yarn. I decided to make Afghans for each of my neices or nephews going off to college (granny square, log cabin, e.g.) and personalizing each afghan by working in their name into it. I did this with popcorn stitches to spell out their name in a light color so it would be seen easily. Bottom line is that I was thrilled to work from my stash during the pandemic when so many places selling yarn were closed. For me, at least, having an organized stash motivates me to come up with ideas to use the stash. I hope some of the suggestions people have offered is helpful. I think people's hearts are in the right place.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Darn, I live too far away to be able to help you decide what's next, lol! I bought those roll around shelving units and they fit in a big closet easily. Then the shrink bags. That is such a plus. Took me three days to sort and put patterns in sleeves in binders but what a pleasure to just go to the book case and see the labels. Take your time, enjoy the process. I also have those low, wheeled, long storage units for under the bed, they hold finished items for our Market. About 18 months later I had the wips under control. 4 items finished, even if only button or a hem(I quilt and sew too) before a new start. Luckily we have moved 11 times in the last 51 years so most things were in labeled boxes. But the boxes kept getting shoved into storage etc. It is such a freeing feeling, enjoy!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, that’s a lot! I have only three relatively small bins, so yours is making me feel better. ????


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I had way too much yarn and plans to make and donate items made with it. Then my 95 yr. old MIL passed away and I got all of her yarn, plastic canvas, needles, crochet hooks, etc. and am feeling a little over whelmed. As i go through it, I am finding single mittens, slippers, granny squares. I kid you not, I have come across at least 3 containers of maybe 10 or 12 various size crochet hooks. I hope to use or donate all of it, but right now it feels like I can never reach the end to it. Then, of course, I have projects of my own to finish. Fortunately, I have never been one to start projects and then leave them. I only have maybe two at a time, and that is only when I get invited to a baby or wedding shower and need to work on that first.


----------



## lkg67 (Jan 25, 2016)

Mine is spread out in several locations including the whole trunk of my car!


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

Ha! The master bedroom?????? where is the bed? where to you sleep? LOL!! I love it. I feel so much better about my little pile of projects on the coffee table.I like your plan for moving beyond this. You go Girl....and enjoy it.


----------



## NonzNitZen (May 9, 2015)

That does look a bit out of control ..... glad it's not in my house as I like neat and tidy rooms! Even my stash is organized and I know what it contains. Bet you have yarns there that you don't even remember buying or what you were going to make with them!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I have waaaay too much yarn. I keep it in big plastic bins with tight lids, and I don't let my critters into the "knitting room." I also have a ton of fiber. I haven't attempted to spin in well over four years. I've tried hand spindles, supported spindles, takhlis, spinning wheels, espinners, charkhas. I never ever succeed, I get frustrated, and eventually I give up. I really think I need to sell all my fiber and spinning supplies. That'll give me a whole lot more room and make my knitting room, which is tiny, a bit less crowded.

Hazel


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Well, if there are paths you’re probably ok.


----------



## pattymea (Apr 5, 2017)

Good of you to share - i’m sure you are not the only one...


----------



## bluemoon knitter (Sep 18, 2011)

my stash looked something like that... then i sorted it all by yarn weight. since doing that i found i don't buy much now, as i know i have plenty and i use it more now that i actually know what i have...


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Even for me, this is pretty bad.....


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

I've probably got close to that much. A lot is stored in cabinets in my craft room. I gave a good bit to a nephew who was teaching himself to crochet. And I have a big plastic storage bin with more that I will never be able to use and would love to give away. If anyone lives near San Antonio i would be glad to meet you there and pass it on. ????


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I have about this much too but i keep 90% of it in clear (large) plastic containers. I have about 6 of them. The rest is in arious bags and knitting small totes. Some day i may organize it all but no reason to at the moment.


----------



## JennieG (Jul 17, 2011)

You need some serious shelving, girl! I was fortunate enough to find a seller on Facebook Marketplace with 4 sets of 15-cubby shelves selling for $50 each, and I can't tell you what a difference it has made in "my" room. Just getting everything off the floor means I can now see what I have.


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

You are very brave to post a photo. Although you invited us to do the same, not many of us have. Nice to know we are all in good company! Thank you. ????


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Well done on accumulating so much lovely yarn. Can't see a problem with the quantity, but I would definitely invest in some see through storage boxes. So it would all be neat and tidy, to allow you to view it all with ease. Winter is coming so get those needles clacking.


----------



## mimi65 (Nov 8, 2017)

Same here Have much mirebut all organized in wall cabinet and totes by color. Projects in bags stored in totes. Working on my stash making stuff for nursing home, animal shelter. Promised myself to clean stash one way or other don't like yarn give away


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

Would you like to share the wealth? My email addy is....LOL! No, I have more than I will ever knit up and I just ordered more yesterday!!! It's hard to resist yarns we love knowing they will be gone if we wait till later....


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

lainey_h said:


> I'm so sorry! So many people losing their jobs right now. I've also taken the stand that I'm buying yarn now as my husband is planning to retire soon, I just hope it's on his terms.


We were hoping it would be on his terms, too. But, that didn't happen. I feel badly for him, because he didn't want to retire yet, but there aren't many places hiring a guy almost 66 years old. It will be ok. We were planning to downsize next year, So we do it a year earlier than we planned. Now he will spend more time just being a grandpa!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ellebelle said:


> I guess the "good stuff" is too finicky to maintain.


I agree with your "guess." I prefer the non-finicky stuff for that very reason ;~D.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Grannie Sandy said:


> :sm20: :sm20: :sm20: The old folks home where I live doesn't want the good stuff because of allergies to wool. We make a lot to sell in our crafts fair and some buyers become angry when they don't follow washing instructions and their stuff shrinks. :sm20: :sm20: :sm20:


I understand the reasoning for the preference; I prefer the acrylics and blends simply because I'd rather knit than fuss :~). Many yarn snobs do exist, however, and I wish I knew where they hide out.....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Susanwise said:


> Don't worry about it. You have a wonderful hobby that you are passionate about.


Exactly. A hundred years from now, who will know the difference (old family motto)?


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Mine is all in plastic bins with lids. I fill a bin and then stack them, in my craft room. I can tell you ,mine is out of control too. But no one else sees it. ????????????????


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Darn, I live too far away to be able to help you decide what's next, lol! I bought those roll around shelving units and they fit in a big closet easily. Then the shrink bags. That is such a plus. Took me three days to sort and put patterns in sleeves in binders but what a pleasure to just go to the book case and see the labels. Take your time, enjoy the process. I also have those low, wheeled, long storage units for under the bed, they hold finished items for our Market. About 18 months later I had the wips under control. 4 items finished, even if only button or a hem(I quilt and sew too) before a new start. Luckily we have moved 11 times in the last 51 years so most things were in labeled boxes. But the boxes kept getting shoved into storage etc. It is such a freeing feeling, enjoy!


My books and patterns are organized and shelved. My yarn, however.....


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Just a sort out and a few plastic totes and you should be tidied up in no time.

You have more stash than I have. Good luck.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lkg67 said:


> Mine is spread out in several locations including the whole trunk of my car!


I won't tell on you if you don't tell on me ;~D!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

dinnerontime said:


> Ha! The master bedroom?????? where is the bed? where to you sleep? LOL!! I love it. I feel so much better about my little pile of projects on the coffee table.I like your plan for moving beyond this. You go Girl....and enjoy it.


Bed??? I thought that was a big yarn storage unit.


----------



## NimueVaniva (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm not nearly that overwhelmed but the bags of yarn are starting to creep around on their own. I'm moving into my husband's house soon and he's promised to outfit a room for my stash. Will post as soon as it's finished.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

We belong to the same club! I'm slowly getting control though, and I hopefully I'll be organized soon and have a plan also.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

I may have more but it’s tucked in 60+ Totes in two different room, so the excess is not as obvious - but still noticeable when one has tuba stacked 4 and 5 height along an entire wall in two rooms. Overflow does cover one of the guest room beds ???? Knit on my friend.


----------



## cmh2knit (Aug 17, 2015)

My stash is scattered all over, even though somewhat contained. I have several plastic zip lock bags of yarn around my rocking chair. Most yarns are sorted by weight, some by color, one bag with only little bits of yarn to be used in helix hats. There is also a large plastic bin of various yarn on the other side of the TV tray where I place my pattern, a crochet hook, ruler, etc. In the basement there is a gargantuan plastic tub of more yarn. Some of it is over 40 years old and mostly baby yarn. I'm slowly making a dent in the yarn, but making baby cardigans, hats, etc. doesn't use up large quantities of my stash.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I have waaaay too much yarn. I keep it in big plastic bins with tight lids, and I don't let my critters into the "knitting room." I also have a ton of fiber. I haven't attempted to spin in well over four years. I've tried hand spindles, supported spindles, takhlis, spinning wheels, espinners, charkhas. I never ever succeed, I get frustrated, and eventually I give up. I really think I need to sell all my fiber and spinning supplies. That'll give me a whole lot more room and make my knitting room, which is tiny, a bit less crowded.
> 
> Hazel


I had a beautiful Lhasa Apso dog from puppyhood through his entire lifetime who was extremely well behaved and trustworthy...except for the time I left my first (and last) skein of cashmere on the coffee table. It was SHREDDED.

My spinning experiment had the same outcome as yours except that I gave up a bit sooner :~). My knitting machine experience was much more successful until one of the carpenters working on our basement upgrade stole the Brother KH860, case and all *sigh.* Of course, no one saw a thing..... The guilty party used the new basement egress to spirit it out without anyone's noticing. Since it turned out that one of the carpenters had a reputation for such things, I suspect that person. I note in the local newspaper that he has a revolving door at the local jail for his use when getting caught.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

From the looks of all the mail here, I don't think you are alone with surplus of yarn. After my husband passed, I started rearranging things and I found that I had a lot of yarn. I too will never live long enough to use it all, but I am going to go through all of yarn stash and decide when Goodwill will get some of their yarn back. I have not bought any new yarn and will not EVER (I think) until I can see daylight in my stash.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

flightpath said:


> You are very brave to post a photo. Although you invited us to do the same, not many of us have. Nice to know we are all in good company! Thank you. ????


I agree! If that's the worse thing we ever do, I don't think we need to worry.


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

Nothing short of a few shelves and storage bins would do to help bring that under control. And think of all the fun you will have organizing all that pretty yarn!


----------



## DMS (Apr 21, 2012)

I got so tired of never being able to find the yarn I knew I had purchased for a project that I finally got organized. It's all in tubs organized by fiber content. BC-19 (before coronavirus 19) I hosted a monthly knitting group and every 6 months we would all bundle up the yarns that we've forgotten why we bought them or yarns we've just lost interest in and we'd have an exchange. We also have a bin to donate to and at year end we find a local charity to knit for. Last year it was hats for a local youth shelter. This year it's the local Memory care center.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

I have lots of yarn, too. Mine is in various rooms hiding in chests, zippered tote bags, on shelves, in my bed headboard that most would store extra blankets, sheets, etc. You name if I can find an open space, I stuff yarn in it! Most of it isn't visable....as long as you don't open something!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I do have some see-through containers, but refuse to get more. My goal (Ha!) is to use up enough yarn that the cardboard boxes can all go to the recycle bin. Were I to have enough plastic bins to hold it all, I know I’d never get rid of them. 
At present, most are stacked up to the wool room’s 8’ ceiling and three stacks deep along the front wall. My wool room is the largest room in this house. 25’x15’. There is a small path. Digging in my stash is how I get my exercise.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

DMS said:


> I got so tired of never being able to find the yarn I knew I had purchased for a project that I finally got organized. It's all in tubs organized by fiber content. BC-19 (before coronavirus 19) I hosted a monthly knitting group and every 6 months we would all bundle up the yarns that we've forgotten why we bought them or yarns we've just lost interest in and we'd have an exchange. We also have a bin to donate to and at year end we find a local charity to knit for. Last year it was hats for a local youth shelter. This year it's the local Memory care center.


You are the *Best Organizer* I have seen!

The size of your shallow totes let's you see what kind of yarn you have. The large totes didn't seem to work for me. It was too easy for the skeins of yarns to get messed up.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I do have some see-through containers, but refuse to get more. My goal (Ha!) is to use up enough yarn that the cardboard boxes can all go to the recycle bin. Were I to have enough plastic bins to hold it all, I know I'd never get rid of them.
> At present, most are stacked up to the wool room's 8' ceiling and three stacks deep along the front wall. My wool room is the largest room in this house. 25'x15'. There is a small path. Digging in my stash is how I get my exercise.


That's how I get my exercise, too. I find it more pleasurable than the traditional ways except that I wish I could still ride my bicycle.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> That's how I get my exercise, too. I find it more pleasurable than the traditional ways except that I wish I could still ride my bicycle.


You and JJ will have a soft landing in case you trip in fall in that bed of yarn :sm02:


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Coopwire said:


> My advice: Donate, donate and donate!!! Keep a set amount of projects going (say 3) and don't vary from that. Have a certain space for your stash like in a cabinet and if that space is full you know you can't add to it until some of it is used. You will have a nice freeing feeling once you get ride of the majority of your stash and unwanted unfinished items. The bonus is you will be making someone who is less fortunate than you very happy. Good luck!


YES! FREEING! That is how I felt when I completely cleaned up my big house for selling and downsized it into a two bedroom ranch. My basement and garage used to be FULL ... my cars never entered.

I was surprised how much less stress I felt when the house was emptied of junk .... at what should have been a very stressful time (selling, buying, moving).

Living with less is very freeing .... BUT .... although I said that, I do understand that yarn is not collecting junk ... and you can't just own one small skein to make a sizable item .... so a lot of yarn goes into an Afghan or an adult sweater. Just yarn for five projects constitutes a small stash.

The trick is not the size of the stash. The trick is to organize it so it is most functional for you.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

deercreek said:


> Okay so this picture is of (or was) my sitting area. My projects are out if control. So I am finishing all unfinished projects. Then going to donate some. I will never ever live long enough to knit all this yarn. Am I the only one with all this yarn? At least it's all in the master bedroom. Only one project follows me until it done. I would love to see what you yarn explosion looks like. My husband after 33 years has stuck by me. This is all my rant.


Well, after reading your post and all the replies, I took a good look at my yarn. I now have spent the last few hours organizing it by yarn weight and sorting out the WIPs. I am exhausted so I am now having a sit down with a cup of tea and my lap cat. After I finish my tea, I will sort the WIPs into two categories: nearly finished/I want to finish, and barely started/do not want to complete. 
I really must thank you for posting your photo. It has lead to a very productive day and allowed me to rediscover some very lovely yarn that I had forgotten about.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Deercreek, I want to thank you for starting this topic and being brave enough to post your photo! This has been one of the best topics I've seen here in ages. Some of the replies have been interesting, some thought provoking, and some are absolutely hilarious (one of the best lines so far, IMO, _"if I can find an open space, I stuff yarn in it!"_).

Even though you were hoping that others might post a photo of their stash, some of us wouldn't be able to do that with only one photo (or ten photos :sm09: ). I have a section of 'organized' stash (neat and tidy, in clear-ish numbered plastic bins with the contents listed), and then the rest of it that I haven't gotten around to organizing yet (scattered throughout the house, some in the bags and boxes that it came in, some in pretty baskets and totes, some just scattered). I've told myself repeatedly that I am not buying any more yarn till I work through some of what I already have, and for a while I thought I was making the tiniest bit of progress. Then I placed an order with Yarn Paradise/Ice Yarns. It was delivered yesterday. :sm23:

The main takeaway from this is that you are not alone -- _we_ are not alone! Thanks again for such a great topic. :sm24:


----------



## flpat (Sep 28, 2019)

I bought an IKEA 6 x 6 bookcase (the kind with cubicles) for my stash. Well, it is filled as are three totes, assorted baskets and a heap on the bed and of course I didn't have the colors I needed for an afghan in my grandson's college colors...off to Joanne's for that. Got the yarn and some yummy soft baby variegate, and some plain white for another afghan. I have to stay out of there... by the way, yarn does breed when you aren't watching.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

kponsw said:


> âif I can find an open space, I stuff yarn in it!" [/i]).
> 
> This made me laugh, too .... before I could organize, I had to DISorganize .... everything had to come out of the closet and sit on the floor, table, bed while I decided on what to keep and what to let go; how to organize; which yarns could be used with others; which yarns already had patterns waiting for them ....
> 
> My husband came in, surveyed the mess .... and suggested that we 'drill some holes in the walls and stuff the yarn in as extra insulation'. When I simply gave him the evil eye, he said, 'well at least stack it along the outside walls of the room to provide an extra layer of insulation while you're waiting to use it .... no point in keeping the closet warm'.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Someone told me the same thing and mailed me her cotton yarn. Her yarn is gone now since I completed so many projects. ????


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

Is there a bed in there? LOL. If I live close to you, I’d help you organize it.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I am making tragedy bears with my stash of Red Heart worsted yarn. I have made lots of them and I still can't see that I have any less yarn. Oh well, the bears are turning out really cute. They are going to Operation Christmas Child. I really enjoy making them. I am not buying any new yarn.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

mine is in 2 rooms plus some in storage, I hardly ever finish anything. I have to smarten up!!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

That looks a yummy load of yarn, and other stuff. I wonder if it would look as much if it was organized on shelves, books with books, bags with projects. I've probably got the same amount of yarn, but it is sorted on a shelving unit & baskets by weight & colour. I hit paydirt a few years ago at a couple of estate sales, and I donated a lot & have sold a lot on Kijiji. Good luck with all that!


----------



## tina.zucker (Mar 16, 2011)

My was out of control. Friends and family like to gift me yarn and I had piles I knew I would never use. So I bagged up all that yarn and donated it to our Senior care center for crafts and to our high school for their art classes. No guilt and I could walk through my craft room again.


----------



## greymarck (Feb 26, 2017)

Wow! I thought I was the only one! I sent 3 big boxes of yarn off to Critter Comforts and donated 3 more garbage bags full of yarn to my local senior center! I think it keeps breeding in the corners! I never seem to catch up!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Send it to a charity shop and others will enjoy knitting or crocheting that yarn.


----------



## dixiedarling (Nov 26, 2017)

Oh, hon, it looks like you enjoy your space and I bet you could pick up exactly what you are looking for without too much effort.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

PatK27 said:


> Is there a bed in there? LOL. If I live close to you, Iâd help you organize it.


The master bedroom is 15 by 20 feet sitting area is 10 by 18, that's where all my yarn is. And this is from my doorway. I do have a bed


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

I have to agree with the person who said get rid of the cartons, tho .... use plastic bins or crates or totes .... my office had huge numbers of cartons from textbooks that were delivered but needed to be stored and I had no place to put them. My office mate and I started having problems with headaches and we were advised to stack the books on the floor and get rid of the cartons. We did and the headaches stopped. Cardboard was giving off some serious fumes that we were unaware of. And it isn’t as good for the yarn. Over time, I had some fabric actually get stained from something in the cardboard .... and it wouldn’t wash out .... so just for that reason, get the yarn into something else.
btw, your bedroom must be HUGE to have that lovely sitting area .... is that where you like to sit and knit?

Your pic of the bedroom came in after is sent this. Beautiful!

Sounds like you have some space to put up pretty bookshelves or some kind of closed cabinet to hold the yarn. Looking again, I don’t think your stash is all that big .... comparatively. It’s just spread out.


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

Um...I am moving after ten years. I have fifteen 35 gallon totes full of yarn. Talk about out of control!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

I have more yarn than I will ever need in this lifetime, so am slowly going through my stash, pulling out a lot of the cotton and acrylic that I do not care for or will not ever use. It will all be donated to my local St. Vincent DePaul shop. I’ve already donated some furniture and a beautiful 1953 Singer sewing machine in a shabby cabinet. It sold in less than 24 hours! Anyway, although there are some acrylics I will keep, for the most part I am buying more luxury yarns. The higher price will likely keep the volume down! Working on a major declutter, then we will begin remodeling. Good incentive to clear out unneeded items!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

You should really ask for help to get it sorted. So you know where everything is.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

carlamwest said:


> For the Love of Shetland said:
> 
> 
> > I had much more than that. I started a plan 2 1/2 years ago to knit it all for charity,I am almost there,I am just working through all my baby wool right now and am nearly at the end of it. Three more shawls will do it.I will never ever buy yarn again unless it is a very special project.
> ...


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Rescue Mom said:


> I have more yarn than I will ever need in this lifetime, so am slowly going through my stash, pulling out a lot of the cotton and acrylic that I do not care for or will not ever use. It will all be donated to my local St. Vincent DePaul shop. I've already donated some furniture and a beautiful 1953 Singer sewing machine in a shabby cabinet. It sold in less than 24 hours! Anyway, although there are some acrylics I will keep, for the most part I am buying more luxury yarns. The higher price will likely keep the volume down! Working on a major declutter, then we will begin remodeling. Good incentive to clear out unneeded items!


ME too all unfinished projects are getting finished


----------



## Grey squirrel (Jul 21, 2017)

I have a large out of order deep freezer. I don't bother to have it repaired, because, now that the children are gone, I don't need it. I use it to store there all my yarn. The only problem, is, that I don't see it, and I have bought the same yarn twice. I have given a lot to a seniors' home.
I have a lot of pastel pink yarn, I don't know whatever possessed me to buy it, my daughters didn't like to wear pink, neither do I, but I guess it looked nice in the store.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nanamel14 said:


> I have a fair bit of yarn but I have to keep it sorted or it would really bother me.....I have 8 52litre storage containers in my room that have my main yarns that I use mostly...I have started to put some other yarns into vacuum seal bags ...I write a list of what I put into each bag they really don't take up a lot of room...I might even put some of my other yarns into 1-2 vacuum bags to clear more containers
> 
> Good luck with your sorting


I am neat this way also. I like to be able to see what I have without needing to move it around a lot.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have an extensive stash also. I do have it somewhat organized.


----------



## mellowearth (Sep 12, 2018)

Great opportunity is presenting itself to you! Though it may look and feel overwhelming in magnitude, it won't be soon. Heck yes, I've had to deal with a similar situation, except mine isn't contained in a single room. I find it helpful to OUTFLOW, OUTFLOW, OUTFLOW! Especially right now, people are NEEDING yarn. I only keep the yarn I know for a fact I will use-----------NOW! or in the immediate future. The rest of it gets donated to the Thrift Store. Yes, a person could do a yard sale, advertise yarn for sale, seek out a person to give it to---------------that takes time and I find I like more immediate results. I take a look at my projects and honestly decide which ones I'm still interested in enough to finish.....the ones I've lost all enthusiasm for, leave (Thrift Store and/or Circular File............yes, indeedy there are times I do throw things away). Only then do I proceed like you're planning, with one exception. I may work on as many as 6-8 projects in a day............making a list, deciding how much time I'm willing to spend on each one, set the timer on my stove for the first one I circle on the list, and DO IT until the timer dings...............then I cross it off the day's list, circle another one and repeat the process. I find this helps me SEE progress while I'm MAKING progress. Once I get my OVERABUNDANCE pared down, I'm real darned careful to remember what I learned, so it takes MUCH longer to arrive at that "learning" situation again..............in fact I've been known to implement steps BEFORE things arrive at OVERABUNDANCE.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my what a statch of yarn, you are going to be one busy lady knitting through that lot LOL!!!!!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I admit, I do have more than your picture shows. I do have numerous works in progress, due to the complexity of some not being conducive to visiting while working on them. I completed over 100 projects last year, some large( taking years to complete) some smaller.
A few weeks ago my son-in-law was visiting and wanted to move some of my bins to a location I couldn’t access. I said no, he could not understand. He told my husband I had more yarn than a person could use in a lifetime. My Dear Husband sweetly replied, “You don’t realize how much It takes...”
I completed at least 9 Afghans, most of them oversized (to tuck under feet & cover head of close to and over six feet tall young men) just in the last year. I am close to finishing a double knit Afghan I designed with the help of my daughter. It has taken me years to do though. My wonderful husband just told me I could order the yarn to start the next one. It is on sale 30%off at Hobby Lobby “I love this Cotton “ I will be ordering 22skeins. This time it will be purple. The first one was teals.
I understand the need for a stash, but sometimes I just don’t have the right kind, in the right color, or the necessary amount. 
My stash has saved me a lot of money through the years though.
????


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

gardenpoet said:


> Well, if there are paths you're probably ok.


Haha!!! I have a path through my stash room, almost. Before, I literally climbed over boxes and piles of yarn! 
But I still know what is where.

I just went through bad case of covid. On the night I couldn't breath and was scared, I was worried about my dogs and YARN. What would my half blind b/f do with it? I told him how to get on KP and just tell everyone to come and get it all!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

peppered said:


> Haha!!! I have a path through my stash room, almost. Before, I literally climbed over boxes and piles of yarn!
> But I still know what is where.
> 
> I just went through bad case of covid. On the night I couldn't breath and was scared, I was worried about my dogs and YARN. What would my half blind b/f do with it? I told him how to get on KP and just tell everyone to come and get it all!


Glad to hear you've recovered!!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Glad to hear you've recovered!!


Thank you!!!
Went back to work today after almost 4 weeks.
Half way through my body was tired, I even got little stabbing pain on side of the lung. Took the mask off and just tried to deep breath. It went away.
Feel very tired now.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

peppered said:


> Thank you!!!
> When back to work today after almost 4 weeks.
> Half way through my body was tired, I even got little stabbing pain on side of the lung. Took the mask off and just tried to deep breath. It went away.
> Feel very tired now.


Has your doctor said you should return to work already?? 
Take it easy and SLOW.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Has your doctor said you should return to work already??
> Take it easy and SLOW.


Yes, I have no fever for over week, just barely any cough. My voice is little scratchy but I also have very bad allergies so thats pretty much normal for me.
I was home for 4 weeks. 2 weeks really sick. 2 to recover.


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

Umm? If this is your sitting room, where do you actually sit? Or are you taking the picture from the clear half of the room?


----------



## josswoss (Jul 10, 2016)

seamer45 said:


> I have at least that much, maybe more but it's all tucked neatly in totes and a little on some shelves in my sewing/craft room. So it's easier for me not to obsess about how much I have. My projects are also in containers, mostly bags appropriate for the size.
> That makes it easier, at least for me.


Sounds like my stash. I have a son I refer to as "the enabler". Cannot remember the last time I bought yarn.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Pinkpaisley said:


> Umm? If this is your sitting room, where do you actually sit? Or are you taking the picture from the clear half of the room?


The bedroom is big and she probably has the rest of the house to sit somewhere. Maybe she doesn't need to sit in sitting area.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

tmvasquez said:


> I agree that organization is key here. A few tubs and space bags and you could organize this into a much neater stash that would cause far less stress and even give you some relaxation and enjoyment. Make sure you list everything that is in each tote so you don't have to tear through everything looking for stuff. ( this is my current issue).


Or take a picture and make 2 copies, one for the bin and one for a folder and number each bin: F-1 for fiber-1 or Y-1 for yarn -1.
The pictures works for me.


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

This line of posts has "kinda" given me incentive to get my stuff organized. I wanted to go out last night and buy a few more bins but that didn't happen. 

I am a 911 dispatcher and this week is the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally so we have mandated overtime and it will be a hectic week. Maybe ill start next week . . . I know, excuses excuses!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

DMS said:


> I got so tired of never being able to find the yarn I knew I had purchased for a project that I finally got organized. It's all in tubs organized by fiber content. BC-19 (before coronavirus 19) I hosted a monthly knitting group and every 6 months we would all bundle up the yarns that we've forgotten why we bought them or yarns we've just lost interest in and we'd have an exchange. We also have a bin to donate to and at year end we find a local charity to knit for. Last year it was hats for a local youth shelter. This year it's the local Memory care center.


This is impressive. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

peppered said:


> Haha!!! I have a path through my stash room, almost. Before, I literally climbed over boxes and piles of yarn!
> But I still know what is where.
> 
> I just went through bad case of covid. On the night I couldn't breath and was scared, I was worried about my dogs and YARN. What would my half blind b/f do with it? I told him how to get on KP and just tell everyone to come and get it all!


So happy that you recovered your health. It is a dastardly disease.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

carlamwest said:


> This line of posts has "kinda" given me incentive to get my stuff organized. I wanted to go out last night and buy a few more bins but that didn't happen.
> 
> I am a 911 dispatcher and this week is the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally so we have mandated overtime and it will be a hectic week. Maybe ill start next week . . . I know, excuses excuses!


Thank you for the work you do. We appreciate you being there for us.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yarn makes me so happy. Better than a shrink. I know I have a teeny weeny problem. I’m ashamed to picture it all. But I’m happy.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Lilyan said:


> So happy that you recovered your health. It is a dastardly disease.


Thank you! Yes it is not what I would want to go through again. Talked to my customers at work, one family, few members had it, no symptoms, one sister was as sick as I was.
You just never know how it affects you.


----------



## vlsg56 (Nov 15, 2018)

I showed your picture to my husband so that he could see that other people have the same problem that I do, but I have to say, mine is more organized-in boxes, bags or containers. My sewing/ knitting room is just really scattered. Thank goodness my quilting is done in the basement or it would be worse.

Vickie


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Your yarn nook looks like my spare bedroom. Organization is really going to be your godsend. IKEA has bookshelves as does Home Depot. Get them in two (or three) different heights in which to store your yarns. Or, sell some of your yarns on eBay like the many other sellers. You can also donate yarn to various knitter groups,the library, etc.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

MrsB said:


> Your yarn nook looks like my spare bedroom. Organization is really going to be your godsend. IKEA has bookshelves as does Home Depot. Get them in two (or three) different heights in which to store your yarns. Or, sell some of your yarns on eBay like the many other sellers. You can also donate yarn to various knitter groups,the library, etc.


I'd rather spend the money on yarn, not shelves and storage bins. In my case, it would cost hundreds to neatly store it all. Boxes and plastic bags work great for me.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

maybe??? you can invest in some cheap book cases and put them in some kind of order like they do in LYS's....i live in a mobilehome and EVERYTHING has to be in clear tubs so i can SEE what i have....am trying to finish about 8 projects with what i have....did give some yarn to sister because she needed the colors i had....i have 1 wall that is sorta empty....piled those tubs up as high as i could reach them....them stacked some on overstuffed chair in living room that i don't sit on....WILL NOT BUY ANYMORE YARN (i hope).....


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Get holdof about 5 plastic, see-through bins with lids (with snap down closures if available). Organize based on fabric content (wool vs acrylic),colors, or seasonal fibers. Then you can stack the bins either in a closet or as displays soyou know what you have available, at a glance.

If your have suitcases or trunks, you can also use these for less used (or out of season) yarns.


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

deercreek said:


> Thank you for the work you do. We appreciate you being there for us.


Thank you! Appreciate it lots. Its an interesting job to say the least!


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

betsy10904 said:


> Yarn makes me so happy. Better than a shrink. I know I have a teeny weeny problem. I'm ashamed to picture it all. But I'm happy.


Me too! Along with all of my other things! Love to sort thru my books as well . . .


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

At least this addiction has the potential to do very good work. I couldn’t use the tubs .... too old to be lifting and toting those things filled with yarn .... and, Murphy’s Law, the one you want will ALWAYS be on the bottom. So I live like a college kid .... interlocking crates from Staples (although Target and Wal-Mart probably have them now as some kids prepare to return to college. Once stacked and interlocked, they are pretty sturdy. My daughter used two horizontal rows of 4, against a wall, for form a low bookcase under her dorm room window. Otherwise wasted space. 
I stacked 8 of them in my guest room closet as I showed in the picture. Vinyl bags let the yarn stay clean but visible. Most of it is not stored in bags.
But I can reach everything and no heavy lifting. The crates used to be about $5 each ... I wanted them to interlock for safety ... but old fashioned milk crates are usually even cheaper. But they don’t interlock, so I wouldn’t stack them high.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Those vinyl vacuum cubes make great storage and kill anything that might need oxygen and stop dust getting in. They're pretty heavy....I've ripped the handles off some of mine......but they can stack.....and you can always sit on them!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

peppered said:


> I'd rather spend the money on yarn, not shelves and storage bins. In my case, it would cost hundreds to neatly store it all. Boxes and plastic bags work great for me.


Yup, me too!
I would begrudge the time spent getting, setting up, and organizing. I'd rather knit or be on KP. :sm15:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mathrox said:


> At least this addiction has the potential to do very good work. I couldn't use the tubs .... too old to be lifting and toting those things filled with yarn .... and, Murphy's Law, the one you want will ALWAYS be on the bottom. So I live like a college kid .... interlocking crates from Staples (although Target and Wal-Mart probably have them now as some kids prepare to return to college. Once stacked and interlocked, they are pretty sturdy. My daughter used two horizontal rows of 4, against a wall, for form a low bookcase under her dorm room window. Otherwise wasted space.
> I stacked 8 of them in my guest room closet as I showed in the picture. Vinyl bags let the yarn stay clean but visible. Most of it is not stored in bags.
> But I can reach everything and no heavy lifting. The crates used to be about $5 each ... I wanted them to interlock for safety ... but old fashioned milk crates are usually even cheaper. But they don't interlock, so I wouldn't stack them high.


Zip ties, strategically placed, can make them very stable. If stacked really high and if there are small children around, DO tether the top row to the wall. Milk crates are much heavier than the similar crates from other sources, and can be a danger if toppled on small critters.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Zip ties, strategically placed, can make them very stable. If stacked really high and if there are small children around, DO tether the top row to the wall. Milk crates are much heavier than the similar crates from other sources, and can be a danger if toppled on small critters.


Yup


----------



## Anrobertsn (Sep 23, 2014)

That has to be pretty overwhelming to face every day. I saw someone suggested plastic bins and also vacuum bags. That might help a lot to combine those two and label what you put in each bag and box. I have done yarn and projects that way when I have been overwhelmed too and it helps a lot. Bill has no clue how much yarn I have and that is just fine! I keep 2-3 projects in a basket by my chair to work on. 
Good luck. Hope you can get your stash under control it helps a lot! ❤


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

I plan to make a couple of quick and large items to use up some of my yarn. It probably won't even be 1/4 of my stash though.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

I also have that much yarn but it is spread out between two homes and a motorhome. Also, they are all in containers so, they look organized, sort of. Going to have a problem as DH wants to sell the motorhome, a Beaver diesel pusher, and I have no place to put the containers of yarn.


----------



## Jean51 (Feb 12, 2018)

I got those clear bags that sheet sets and comforters come in. I sorted yarn by colors and have one just for wools. I cannot afford to buy a lot of yarn so end up using lot of thrift shop yarn. Can make small projects like slippers, socks and hats. Even made my granddaughter a halter top out of leftover or scrap buys from the thrift shop. At least I can see what I have and find smaller amounts of similar colors for projects as I can see through the bags.


----------



## 1KraftyKraut (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, that much and more, but all in plastic totes, somewhat organized. :sm24:


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

dinnerontime said:


> Ha! The master bedroom?????? where is the bed? where to you sleep? LOL!! I love it. I feel so much better about my little pile of projects on the coffee table.I like your plan for moving beyond this. You go Girl....and enjoy it.


My bedroom is 15 by 20. My sitting room also known as wool room is 10 but 18. I don't even notice it anymore


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

That makes two of us!


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

My stack was getting out of hand. I did go through it all and sorted it to some degree. Some that I knew I would not enjoy using I packed in the kind of plastic bags that sheets come in - added a pair of needles to suit and took them to the Sallies. You never know it just might start someone off since they have all they need to get started. It did get rid of some and I know what I have left should get used - eventually.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

deercreek said:


> The master bedroom is 15 by 20 feet sitting area is 10 by 18, that's where all my yarn is. And this is from my doorway. I do have a bed


Your bedroom is gorgeous!!! Thank you for sharing this picture!!! I love it!
Did you make the cover on your bed?


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

AJP said:


> Your bedroom is gorgeous!!! Thank you for sharing this picture!!! I love it!
> Did you make the cover on your bed?


My late foster mom made it for me. Thank you irs a treasure that's for sure. Jodi


----------



## knits by hand (Sep 11, 2016)

Oh dear. I thought I was bad. Just know you are not alone.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

deercreek,
Since we saw the picture of before please give us a picture of after. I know you can do it like others have said you have a beautiful room.


----------



## knittingmaven123 (Feb 6, 2019)

Dear Deercreek, thanks for posting your picture and starting this topic. I am a bit of a neat freak and like everything organized. I have lots of yarns placed in plastic boxes and some reside under my bed - they keep the dust bunnies from multiplying. Most of my yarn is in my yarn closet and I need to reorganize those. Besides knitting I also like to needlepoint, but knitting is my passion
My knitting books and patterns are entered in my library in Ravelry, and I still need to enter my stash. 
I am working on completing some UFOs and gifts that are overdue. 
Please let us know how you are doing and show us an after picture.
I am not very computer lit and don't know how to post pictures, but am learning!
Have fun organizing your yarns and know that you are not alone, we all have been there!


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's my stash. All the Caron Dazzle Aire and Simply Soft on the floor, and the Lion Brand Chenille to the left by the window, I'm considering selling as I'll never be able to use up all the yarn I have. I'm keeping the wools in the space-saver bags and what is in the wall unit. 

I have to get up to "A Regular" again to post the yarn on here.


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

Well you all have given me incentive! I habe abit of energy and spent a little time in my room today organizing. Not a whole lot of progress, but buts abs pieces will do it! I also have LOTS of baby afghnas to get washed up and donated. Im off Thurs and Fri. Will try to have a load to go by then!


----------



## dhkc (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for making me feel less guilty about my stash. I have done well since the pandemic began, only using yarn I have, until today. Have you seen the free pattern from Purl Soho today? Beautiful Botanical Lace Wrap. So gorgeous I had to buy the suggested yarn for the project. My justification is I have never knit with lace weight so I didn't have any in my stash.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

CarolZ said:


> Here's my stash. All the Caron Dazzle Aire and Simply Soft on the floor, and the Lion Brand Chenille to the left by the window, I'm considering selling as I'll never be able to use up all the yarn I have. I'm keeping the wools in the space-saver bags and what is in the wall unit.
> 
> I have to get up to "A Regular" again to post the yarn on here.


It would be tempting to contact you for the Dazzle Aire. Love that yarn!


----------



## artsydeb (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow thats amazing.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't have that much but I do have a lot. I have 15 large storage bins neatly stacked along the wall and then some in smaller totes and some in boxes. Just remember that it does't go to waste. There is always something to make with it and or someone might need some. I gave a lot away and still have a lot.


----------



## 1KraftyKraut (Jun 2, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## levsgirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Take the time and expense to organize all of it in bins or bags. You spent a lot of money on the yarn little by little. Now do the same with storage. I did it last year. Took me a month, little each day, to organize. I got all the colors together: reds, greens, purples, etc. Make piles. Then you find those that are partial or don't match anything else. You will be surprised then how easy it will be to go straight say the RED tote and find what you are looking for. Alternatively, you could give some away. There is ALWAYS someone who can't afford to buy yarn. Good luck!!! I know you can do it!!! MICHELLE IN TEXAS


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I wonder how you store yarn so you can finding. Mine is in nylon hampers, some nylon shoe boxes, some mesh bags, some plastic ziploc bags large. Not good at locating particular colors or the correct yardage for a project. Like do I have 3 or 5 of a same yarn.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I wonder how you store yarn so you can finding. Mine is in nylon hampers, some nylon shoe boxes, some mesh bags, some plastic ziploc bags large. Not good at locating particular colors or the correct yardage for a project. Like do I have 3 or 5 of a same yarn.


O didn't see this last post until I had asked . Very helpful. Thanks.


----------

